# Ad-Aware will not run



## mataz (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi,
I've downloaded the latest version a few times in the last 3 months but once installed it will not run.

The latest i downloaded was:
Ad-Aware SE Personal Edition 1.05
from link provided on this forum:
http://www.download.com/3000-8022-10045910.html

Once installed, i get this error message when i try to run it:
1st window:
"Ad-aware has caused an error in <unknown>.
Ad-aware will now close."

...i click close then i get a 2nd error message:
(title: Anwendungsfehler):
"Exception EReadError in Modul AD-AWARE.EXE bei 00021FOB.
Fehler beim Lesen von memof.Lines.Strings: Fehler bei Einfugen von RichEdit-Zeile."

The old version(Ad-Aware 6) still worked but i'm guessing i need the new one as there's never any updates when i check for one.

Advice please!


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

mataz said:


> Hi,
> I've downloaded the latest version a few times in the last 3 months but once installed it will not run.
> 
> The latest i downloaded was:
> ...



Try something else then

Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.3 

http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10289035.html?tag=lst-0-2

Webroot Spy Sweeper 3.5

http://www.download.com/Webroot-Spy-Sweeper/3000-8022_4-10301356.html


Spyware Doctor 3.1

http://www.download.com/Spyware-Doctor/3000-8022_4-10293213.html


These programs will work Great as well!!

after all those scans i recommend going ahead and fixing your registry with

Registry Mechanic 4.0

http://www.download.com/Registry-Mechanic/3000-2094_4-10349249.html


ALL THESE PROGRAMS are the ones i use. I recommend using more than 1 spyware program. Because whatever 1 catches the other 1 may not.

-slick


----------



## mataz (Aug 28, 2004)

cheers for those links,
they picked up a few dozen things.

The Reg Mec actually found over 700 but could only fix 300


----------



## Detah (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello and welcome to TSF-

It sounds like a Windows file is corrupted. But lets rule out viruses and malware first.

It would be very helpful if you could post a HiJackThis log for us. HiJackThis is a diagnostic and repair tool that helps us identify some very basic information about your computer, including OS, internet browser version, and service packs, which helps us to analyze your problem. So please download HiJackThis and post your log. It is important to have the most recent version of HiJackThis. The most current version is v1.99.
----------------------------------------------------------------
*HijackThis* instructions (~157kB)

 Download HiJackThis v1.99 (written by Merijn Bellekom) from 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html
Save HijackThis.exe into its own permanent directory, NOT in a TEMPorary folder or on the DESKTOP. Temporary folders get cleaned out periodically and are often destinations for viruses and spyware. So you don't want it there. If you place HJT on the Desktop, then all of your logs and backups will get spread out over the desktop. That is not efficient. For simplicity, I recommend c:/program files/HJT/
*Important: Close all windows/programs, internet connections and especially internet browsers before scanning and fixing with HJT.*
 Doubleclick HijackThis.exe. Config | Misc Tools | Check for update online, save into your permanent directory. If you find a new version, then close HJT. Unzip into permanent directory. Replace file=Yes.
 Doubleclick HijackThis.exe. Press the <Scan> button
DO NOT FIX ANYTHING YET!! Most of the entries found in a HiJackThis scan are programs/files which are REQUIRED for your computer to operate normally.
 Press the <Save Log> button and save into your HJT folder. Change the file name to HJT 9-22-04a.log or some similar dating nomenclature so you can identify each log
 The log should automatically open in Notepad. If not, open the log file from any text editor (Notepad, MS Word, Word Perfect, etc)
 Copy/paste the results here in this forum and let an expert evaluate it for you.
 Close HiJackThis//


----------

